# Albino Warlock Doberman



## lostnadrm

MY dads...his name is Aleister named after the magician. i think he is wicked!:clap:


----------



## lostnadrm

guess no one else does ....lol


----------



## smith family kennels

its hard to really see him the pic is blurry


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yea too blurry.... get another one plz


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Looks freaky weird, Ive only ever seen regular Dobermans. Crazy man. Not bad though!!


----------



## apbtmom76

White Dobe, He is pretty but as with the blue APBT it is a genetic defect and should not be breed for that color.

Get us a better picture so we can see how pretty he is.


----------



## American_Pit13

apbtmom76 said:


> but as with the blue APBT it is a genetic defect and should not be breed for that color.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> There is a big difference in an albino and a blue pit. Blue is not a genetic defect.
> 
> Dog looks like a cool guy. I would also like to see a clear pic. Is he blind or deaf?


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, Dobie people would probably be a bit peeved at both "Warlock" and the white thing. I'm fascinated with white Dobes, but thankfully am locked in to my APBTs.


----------



## lil bit pit karma

Its hard to see, can you post another pic.


----------



## American_Pit13

They may not have bred for this. Albinos do pop up. Not saying they didn't breed for it but we don't know.


----------



## apbtmom76

The ALbino gene is a genetic defect. The blues, whites and fawns in Dobes just as in APBT's blues, reds, blue brindles etc.... it is a recessive gene taht causes this and people honed in on it. Sorry I should have explained that further. I knew what I meant but my fingers don't type as fast as I think sometimes. lol

But there is a difference in Albino and White Dobes.  And the only reason I know this is because I joined a wonderful Doberman chat board. Doberman Chat Community: Talk About Dobermans


----------



## Marty

Doberman Chat Forum: Doberman Forums for Information and Discussion

Another site we run


----------



## apbtmom76

tee hee thanks Marty.


----------



## Elvisfink

lostnadrm said:


> MY dads...his name is Aleister named after the magician. i think he is wicked!:clap:


If you're speaking Alistair Crowley. I consider Crowley more of an occultist and heroin addict than magician. Crowley was no Chris Angel.


----------



## money_killer

any more pics?


----------



## Indica

Warlock=FAIL


----------



## thesainttc

oh hot damn i want one..


----------



## dan'sgrizz

very nice dog....very bad picture lol


----------



## ptw

No such thing as Warlock Dobes. There was back in the day. My grandfather had a Dobe bred off of Warlock, but that was in the 70's. Warlock is a BS term used to make people think they're getting something. I find it hard to believe that as many "Warlock" Dobes that are advertised that they can all actually be bloodlined from Berong the Warlock. Especially since it's a term used for abnormally large Dobes that have actually been bred with Rotties.


----------



## Feari-Neko

i dont think hes albinos...
he his Z factor (white doberman with blue eyes) they are not albinos cause they are not exacly white they are very very light blond.
doberman strickerfire ( breeder in quebec do breed them)


----------



## Feari-Neko

ohh !! they can be registed.. but they cant do conformations show.. but they can do obeisance and agility show ^^


----------



## Carriana

I know a couple who have two fawn dobies. Handsome dogs, but if you don't crop their ears they look just like a weimereiner.


----------



## Feari-Neko

Carriana said:


> I know a couple who have two fawn dobies. Handsome dogs, but if you don't crop their ears they look just like a weimereiner.


look on google for doberman strickerfire

youll see its different Z factor than fawn... its very specials
my mom dream is a weimereiner..^^


----------



## bluesdad

ELVISFINK ,IF YOU DONT PROMOTE SOMETHING WHY OWN IT ,I OWN A BLUE DOG AND AM VERY PROUD OF HIM AND HE IS ONE OF THE MOST REMARKABLE ANIMALS I'VE EVER HAD.JUST AS GAME AS ANY OTHER APBT .YOU COME OFF LIKE SOME KIND OF HIPPOCRIT.


----------



## Carriana

Feari-Neko said:


> look on google for doberman strickerfire
> 
> youll see its different Z factor than fawn... its very specials
> my mom dream is a weimereiner..^^


I wasn't saying they are the same thing, just adding to the conversation. You seem to frequently misunderstand my posts...


----------



## hell no they wont go

...weird but cool hmmm i wonder how something like this would go over with doby people is this acceptable at all in the breed?


----------



## Elvisfink

bluesdad said:


> ELVISFINK ,IF YOU DONT PROMOTE SOMETHING WHY OWN IT ,I OWN A BLUE DOG AND AM VERY PROUD OF HIM AND HE IS ONE OF THE MOST REMARKABLE ANIMALS I'VE EVER HAD.JUST AS GAME AS ANY OTHER APBT .YOU COME OFF LIKE SOME KIND OF HIPPOCRIT.


Wow, I missed this lovely post from Monday. First learn to spell! Second, you wouldn't know game if it jumped up and bit you in the a$$!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

hey! A game dog would never bite someone in the a$$! LOL


----------



## Elvisfink

dan'sgrizz said:


> hey! A game dog would never bite someone in the a$$! LOL


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

